# Wie exportiere ich ein Programm aus dem JBuilder?



## TobiTobsen (26. Nov 2006)

Hi,
also die ersten mühevollen Java Schritte hab ich hinter mir. Soweit alles gut, jetz hab ich mir mit JBuilder eine grafische Oberfläche gebastelt. Klappt auch alles wie es soll, nur frage ich mich wie ich jetz ein eigenständiges Programm da raus bekomme? 
Hab im Forum gesucht und im Netz, konnte aber nichts finden was mir weiter hilft. 
Vll kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie es geht oder mir n link zu nem tutorial schicken.
Also schon mal vielen Dank.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## dirty-mg (18. Jan 2007)

welche version vom jbuilder benutzt du denn?


----------



## dirty-mg (17. Jul 2008)

im Menü: "Datei" => "Neu", dann links "Erzeugen" auswählen, dann "Builder für native ausführbare Datei". Geht so im JBuilder 2006 Enterprise ...


----------

